# rac IV vs. rac V?



## smakmauz (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey guys (and girls), I've been painting for years...mostly brush and roll.. but I've recently gotten into airless spraying and I have been wondering what the difference is between the graco rac IV and rac V guard /tip systems? I can't seem to find any real info about any differences on the web and they look almost the same. Rac V is what most places sell now, although I still see rac IV sometimes as well. Any real difference between them? 

And btw I am aware of the rac X stuff too and I know that stuff is quite different so, we don't need to talk about that. 

Thanks in advance for any info you can give me!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't recall when the RAC IV came out but the RAC V has been the industry standard for as long as I remember. Since SW/Titan tips have been under $20, I am sure Graco put these out to compete on a lower price level.


----------



## kennyb (Feb 18, 2011)

The RacV is just a newer style of Graco"s reversible airless tips.You can still find the RacIV in Homedepot...they're sold to the consumers.


----------

